# The Baseline Diet, Part 2: Protein, Carbohydrates, and Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This is Part 2, if you have not read part please do so before reading this article: The Baseline Diet, Part 1Introduction Last article, I discussed three of the primary aspects of the baseline diet: meal frequency, caloric intake and water intake. To recap briefly, at a bare minimum bodybuilders (and probably everybody else for [...]

*Read More...*


----------

